# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  danas u vijestima RTL-a o nasoj novoj brosuri Porod

## Felix

danas u vijestima RTL-a u 18:45 bit ce kratki prilog o nasoj novoj brosuri POROD  :D 
pricat ce mamma juanita (vjerojatno cemo biti i zeko i ja) o brosuri, te nika o svojim porodima.
nadam se da nece puno kratiti, ipak su to vijesti.

inace brosura je super, dugo smo ju radile i jako smo ponosne na nju   :Heart:  
mozete ju pokupiti (zasad) u rodinom gnijezdu i na nasim standovima.

----------


## buby

vidjela :D 
 :Love:

----------


## spooky

gledala sam i  8) 

šteta što je kratko trajalo...

----------


## sorciere

i ja vidjela!   :Grin:   :D

----------


## Mirta30

vidjela, super ste  :Kiss:

----------


## aries24

bravo, bravo, bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## anjica

gledala i bilo je super ali kratko

----------


## Irena001

Evo pa tko nije stigao pogledati- imate link za download :D

O Rodinoj brošuri o porodu

1:50min
7,2 MB

Nika, Felix  :Love:

----------


## miha

vidjela!

a tko je tko u prilogu?

----------


## ivarica

nika je plava kratko osisana mama s bebom u marami. mamma huanita prica u svom dnevnom boravku, a na kraju se hihoce s felix na kaucu, njen zeko onako preslatko zijeva   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

"..jedan tako svojstven način..." da ne povjeruješ  :Sad:  

cure i bebači su svi redom za 5  :Love:

----------


## miha

thanks, ivarice!

a nika je već bila negdje u vezi s nečim na TV-u, jel? strašno mi je poznata...

----------


## ivarica

pricala je o pelenama na vise mjesta

----------


## marta

Brosura je odlicna, moj Lovro stalno gleda Nikinu sliku i proucava detalje, te zasto je teta gola,  pa kako tu beba izlazi, pa ko je ova druga teta, pa sve ispocetka.

----------


## Bubica

Super! Kratko ali jasno  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

joj Irenice hvala ... tako sam bila žalosna da sam propustila, a već neko vrijeme se trsim oko toga ...
prekrasno, prekrasan prilog, hvala novinarki i svima ostalima ... cure i bebice su bile divne   :Love:  kolo se polako kreće

----------


## ms. ivy

odlično je o tome čuti u vijestima  :D 

cure, bile ste standardno divne!

/andrej je oduševljeno gledao benovu mamu koja mu je namjestila sjedalicu/

----------


## momze

cure, bile ste super!  :D 
mozda ima nade za ovo nase drustvo... 

Andrej,   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Gledala i ja. Bravo RODE!!!
*
Odlican kratak i koncizan prilog koji kaze sve kako treba biti...

----------


## Poslid

Ovo je bilo fenomenalno i ako nisam što propustila, prvi put da se u nekom mediju spominje beskorisnost i štetnost rutinskog medikaliziranog poroda. :D

----------


## TinnaZ

da, i meni se čini ...

----------


## TinnaZ

kad su novinari (novinarke) pametne i kuže stvar, pod ruku s njima stvari bi se drastično promijenile   :Love: 
Mediji su vlast, kakva politika    :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

hvala cure  :Smile:  i hvala novinarki Mojmiri, nadam se da ćemo još surađivat, super je ovo odradila.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Supeer!   :Love:

----------


## Nika

da, moram ponoviti da je Mojmira to super odradila :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

Super je bio prilog, cure bile ste odlične.  :Heart:  
Baš sam ponosna na brošuru.  :Heart:  

Btw, zar nije bila Amela? Zaklela bih se da je to njezin glas u offu, a znam da ona prati ovaj forum i stalno gura srodne teme na RTL (bok, Amela  :Love:  ).

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mojmira ipak ovaj put 8)

----------


## TinnaZ

prvi dogovor je bio sa Marinom Karamatić Sopić, a obzirom da je ona na bolovanju (pogodite zašto), odrealizirale su kolegice ... pusa svim curama sa RTL-a   :Kiss:  mrak su

----------


## MIJA 32

Bravo cure :D

----------

